# When will you put your props out?



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone start putting stuff out, or are going to soon? I might try to get my pillars secure tomarrow, and maybe some fence. It will take a little while to get it all out, but I am going to do a little at a time this year.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes my son and I have already started on the graveyard.
2008 Oct Halloween pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket doing a little at the time. My goal is to have the whole front yard done by the end of sept then start the garage the first of oct.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I will put my fence up on the 28th, along with most of the front lawn/graveyard stuff. Some of the other stuff will go up during the month. I won't put up the big items until Halloween night when I do the garage haunt.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Going to start making my masoleum crypt's the last week in september, than start running all the air lines where the props are going to be. Then it's just filling in spots and putting u pthe fence. Keeping it plain and simple in the beginning. Usually the last week before I open (the 17th) I'll make last minute final touches (Dorp, cheesecloth, spray paint touch ups lol) That about sums it up for me.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've already stared the maze in the garage, and almost finished with the bathroom that separates the maze from the nursery. My fence, columns and tombstones will go up the last weekend of september and I'll slowly being to add the facade as well as finish up on the inside. We have fall break at the community college where I work so the majority of the stuff will be done between the 4th & 12th. Other various props grave grabers, ground breakers, etc... will be added on Halloween evening just before show time.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Grave yard will go up mid-October. Props go out Halloween night.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

We will start the last weekend in September and just keep adding until the big night.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Our columns, fence and arch have been up almost a week now. With the lovely turn in the weather, we've been out trying to finish up the pieces of the mausoleum, and that will be the next thing to go up. By the first weekend in October, we'll probably do tombstones, and lighting on timers and get stakes in place to support the walls of our dot room...if I decide to make that a part of it this year.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

soon...very soon!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll get the stuff out soon and use it in the house, but it wont go outside until the day of halloween, some of the less expensive or props i don't care as much about might go out the 30th of october. I would hate to have my props stolen.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

We just starting bringing up the decor from storage into the garage where they'll be checked. We start putting them out on 10/1.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree with you GothicCandle, I dont want my props stolen either. It sucks, because I really want to put it out, but it sucks to have to worry about it. Last year, knock on wood, nothing was stolen, I think because I had everythig secured, and kept the lights on, but have had stuff stolen on the past. Pobably just make sure to secure it this year. I will also keep the lights on all night again.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've got all the needed to be repaired in my garage and will start with the fence and 'stones and such first week of Oct. I would have started the last weekend of Sept. this year but since the kids have the last 2 days of the month off, I'll be at Disneyland for those last 3 days. I won't put motorized, pnematicized, electronicized out until last week and nothing new goes out until Halloween as to not spoil the surprise for my "legions" of fans! Speaking of them, last night I was working in the garage and had what my wife called my biggest fan stop by for the first time this year scoping out what I was up to! Funny I only see this guy between mid-Sept-Oct 31st! I better stop typing before my head explodes!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Crazy fans, sweet!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We will take the Bins out of Storage about the 1st Weekend of October, with the actual decorating starting around the Middle of october.
We still have 5 Inflatables to purchase and supplies to get.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Gonna put the pillars out today. I have to dig to make sure they are secure................
....I hate digging.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with mroct31, I start decorating on Oct. 1st, but I don't put out the big stuff until Halloween Eve 'cuz if people see your yard the whole month, they'll be used to it and it will be no big deal on Halloween. I too have people come by and ask what I'm adding that's new and if they can see what I'm working on, but I try to keep everything a surprise.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

When I haunted I had things out the 1st weekend in aug.
I just keep adding to the mayhem.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

The pillars are up.....sweet!
Got alot of stares form passer bys, haha.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I like to start unpacking and putting out as early as possible with out getting the ole eye roll from my family, so 1st week of Oct is good for me BUT now that I live in this house I am affraid that I will be robbed blind, So I am installing sencored flood lights and think I will do only minimal decorating outside until the big night (day) which SUCKS!!!!!!! they took the heavy dirt bikes over the picket fence easily and not heard at all, so a prop will be no problem for the arse holes that are ruining my Happiest time of the year!!! 
They were so smooth that my dogs that bark at EVERYTHING didn't bat an eye when they were right up against the house taking the bikes, Do I risk all of my hard work being taken?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I put my tombstone / fence type stuff out along with the spider web the weekend before... and I try to have the witch shop pretty much set up in the garage by that time too... set up lights and electric chords a couple of nights in advance to adjust as necessary... everything else is the day of.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

We have 3 of the 4 10x20 canopys up in the backyard we still have 3 smaller ones to go up hopefully next week end. since my haunt goes all the way around my house, I can get things started tomorrow. Next week-end(sept 27) the front will go up,The castle walls and the fenceing. After that its full speed ahead. Nobody can see into my backyard so I don t worry about stuff being stolen back there. If somebody steals my walls of my castle or my tombstones that are wired down....... well I guess they needed them more than me. But I try to make eveything "look" like its securely wired down. I can t wait to get started tomorrow ,but I know Iam gonna be a hurtin unit tomorrow night.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you guys keep your lights on to stop stuff from being stolen, or not. Because for me, that has worked.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

We hang spotlights from the porch aimed at the yard and we also put lights on the back of out cemetery arch at the top. Its also less cords on the ground.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

The inside of the house is decorated. The countdown sign will go up next weekend and then the fence and tombstones the following weekend.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw one lone neighbor have their yard decorated with a few things so far. They have kids and I'm sure the kids are getting excited. 

I decorate the day of Halloween and take down that night pretty much. I may set up some stuff the day before (time consuming set up of lights and some scenery stuff). I'll position stuff days in advance to see how it will lay out but store it until Halloween day for the most part. I'm planning on doing more with the yard this year and am getting nervous about finishing everything and thinking if I don't what do a do then.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We'll start on the inside decorating this week. I have a few things that will go up outside over the next couple weeks. Columns/fence by mid october. The rest pretty much goes up the day of, with the exception of the garage and back patio scenes which will get done a couple days before.
We're starting to see more and more decorated housed around so it's time.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Just finished puttin' up the gate(man that was a pain) and the fence. I really like my entrace this year, im happy with the way the pillars turned out.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, hubby lost his job and is all antsy like a girl with PMS...so I guess we will be putting up our fencing, gate and NEW cemetary arch over the gate today. I need to totally redesign the lighting as well, since we are putting all the floods on dimmers (thank you madtinkerer). I have never used as much spray paint as I have this year- holy poo....the weather here is PERfect for that past few weeks: cool and dry...who can hate 70 degrees & sunny? LOVE IT.


d5


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm putting the stuff out the weekends of 9/27-28 and 10/4-5, which is a little early for me. Ordinarily, I'd put it out the first weekend in October, but the amount of stuff I have now has grown significantly... Last year I barely got it done in two very long days, and I've been building new stuff for months. (evil laugh)

Craig


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

my party is on the 25th so i will decorate the week prior...always concerned that some stuipid kid will steal some of my goods so the real valuable outdoor stuff don't come outside till the 31st


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I helped my wife decorate the garage and back alley yesterday. Will probably do inside as the month goes on. Will start on the front yard this coming weekend and keep updating it off and on. As i finish projects and get them out. I don't have to worry about people stealing my stuff because of where my house sits with a busy road, But I also don't get TOTer's because of it also.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, last Saturday (9/20) I went through the storage bins of stuff...the wife bought a bunch of stuff the day after last year on sale and I'd forgotten what I had, so I inventoried.

I figure the first weekend of October is when I put out what I have, and as I add things, like the scarecrow and plinths/columns I plan to make, I'll put them out. I'm hoping to have everything running full bore, smoke and sound and all, for the last weekend of October. But if I get it done earlier, it'll go out earlier.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

about 2 1/2 weeks before the Party.
Not sure if Ghoulbug will be here to help this yr so I want to start earlier.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

My daughter has a costume party for her birthday every year so it will be set uo in the back yardfor the 25th. I was going to start moving everything to the front yard on the 26th but my neighbors informed me that it might not be such a good idea because the 16 year old pill head down the street steals everything. So I guess it will be moved to the front yard on the 30th and tore down after all the tots have went to bed.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Got my tall guy and frankenstein prop up yesterday, along with some gravestones today.


----------

